# Chia sẻ bí quyết tập yoga giảm cân đơn giản dễ thành công



## bobodinh (22/12/21)

Chia sẻ bí quyết tập yoga giảm cân đơn giản dễ thành công

Yoga giảm cân là một môn thể thao rất tốt cho sức khoẻ. Áp dụng 5 bài tập yoga sau đây,   Cân phân tích 3 số lẻ bạn sẽ có được thân hình thon gọn như mong muốn.
1. Bài tập yoga chiến binh - giảm mỡ nhanh cho vùng đùi





Đây là bài tập tăng khả năng hoạt động của phổi, giúp cơ bắp và  Cân phân tích điện tử làn da trở nên săn chắc hơn.

- Bạn đứng trên sàn, 2 chân cách nhau một khoảng xa. Chân phải đặt phía trước.

- Từ từ hạ thấp đầu gối chân phải sao cho đùi song song với sàn nhà.

- 2 tay nâng lên trên và chắp lại, mắt nhìn theo hướng tay. 

- Giữ nguyên tư thế trên trong 10 nhịp và lặp lại với bên trái.

2. Bài tập yoga xoắn ốc giảm mỡ cho vùng mông, eo

Bài tập xoắn ốc sẽ giúp làm giảm béo hiệu quả ở vùng mông, eo. Nếu bạn muốn giảm cân nhanh và không cần ăn kiêng thì hãy áp dụng ngay bài tập này nhé. 

- Tư thế đứng thẳng trên sàn, từ từ nâng chân trái lên và quấn quanh chân phải hoặc có thể làm ngược lại. 

- 2 cánh tay đặt trước ngực và quấn vào nhau. Cố gắng giữ thăng bằng, mắt hướng thẳng phía trước và bắt đầu thư giãn.

3. Bài tập yoga giảm cân đối mặt thích hợp để giảm mỡ vùng bắp tay

Bạn chỉ cần kiên trì bài tập này trong vài tháng chắc chắn bắp tay sẽ được thon gọn hơn rất nhiều. Sau đây là cách tập giảm mỡ vùng bắp tay. 

- Ngồi trên thảm, lưng thẳng hai chân bắt chéo vào nhau. Đưa tay phải lên trên rồi vòng ra sau.

 - Tay trái hướng xuống dưới vòng tay ra phía sau sao cho hai tay bắt lấy nhau, ngồi giữ thẳng lưng, mắt nhìn thẳng về trước. Thư giãn trong vòng 15 giây và tiếp tục thực hiện 10 đến 15 động tác cho mỗi lần tập.

4. Bài tập yoga giảm béo uốn lưng - Giảm mỡ hiệu quả cho vùng bắp chân

Khi tập bài tập này sẽ giúp bạn giảm béo cho vùng bắp chân, xương chậu, vùng bụng và vùng ngực hiệu quả.

- Bạn nằm ngửa trên sàn nhà, sau đó co cả hai chân và kéo gập hai đầu gối lại.

- Đặt hai bàn tay ở hai bên đầu và co khuỷu tay lại. Hít thở thật sâu kết hợp từ từ nâng thân mình lên.

- Ngửa đầu ra phía sau, ưỡn ngực và đẩy cột sống lên cao. Giữ nguyên tư thế này vài giây trước khi từ từ thở ra, buông lỏng thân người và trở về tư thế ban đầu.

5. Bài tập yoga giảm béo toàn thân cong mông và eo

Bài tập này giúp giảm mỡ hiệu quả nhất vùng bụng, đem lại vòng eo thon gọn nhỏ nhắn như bạn mong đợi. Không những thế còn giúp tăng độ đàn hồi cho xương sống và mông. Các động tác như sau:

- Nằm ngửa, vai, gáy tì vào sàn nhà. Co hai chân lại thở ra và dùng hai tay nắm lấy cổ chân.

- Hít vào và từ từ nâng chân và phần bụng, thân lên rồi thở ra, mắt hướng thẳng lên trần nhà. Hai tay nắm lấy ngón chân cái và thở đều.

- Thở ra và từ từ hạ người xuống sàn. Nghỉ  giá cân phân tích 4 số lẻ một lúc ở tư thế nằm sấp.

Trên đây là hướng dẫn 5 bài tập yoga giảm cân toàn thân tại nhà hiệu quả cho người mới tập. Chúc bạn sẽ có thân hình quyến rũ như mong đợi.


----------

